# Petty Officer Travis Obendorf



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Petty Officer*

*Travis Raymond Obendorf*

United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, December 13, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Boating accident
*Location:* Alaska
*Incident Date:* 11/11/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Petty Officer Travis Obendorf (BM3) succumbed to injuries sustained one month earlier while participating in a search and rescue mission of a disabled fishing vessel in the Bering Sea, 30 miles north of Amak Island, Alaska.

He was injured while recovering the small boat after transferring the first group of passengers from the disabled vessel to the Coast Guard Cutter Waesche. He was immediately flown Cold Bay, Alaska, and then transferred to a hospital in Anchorage, Alaska. He was transferred a second time to a hospital in Seattle, Washington, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement
2100 2nd Street, SW
Washington, DC 20593

Phone: (202) 372-2183

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21900-petty-officer-travis-raymond-obendorf#ixzz2oRpMZYnk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Petty Officer Obendorf


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

RIP Brother


----------

